# Aquascaper 600 “ happy I think..maybe not”



## oscar (15 Feb 2019)

Hi Guys,
After much deliberation I finally decided on this tank/cabinet set up. Below is an idea of hardware/ plan going forward:

Aquascaper 600/ ultra gloss copper cabinet.
Twin star EA lighting ( aquarium gardens)
Elephant skin stone 
Lily pipes (aquarium gardens)
Fluval 306 external filter
Tropical aquarium soil
Juniper wood(aquarium gardens)

Not sure on which sand for front , I was toying with the idea of JBL riversand/ might be a bit on the white side?!? 

Will be planting dry, but not for a few weeks as still not decided on plant list.
Any ideas??

Let me know what you think??


----------



## soggybongo (16 Feb 2019)

looks good mate, post a few pics further away and from different angles


----------



## TBRO (16 Feb 2019)

Looks nice, love the wood! 

I like this stuff, not crazy white 

 https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/hugo-kamishi-natural-fine-gravel-5kg-1851-p.asp




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar (16 Feb 2019)

soggybongo said:


> looks good mate, post a few pics further away and from different angles


Hopefully another couple photos attached. I found another piece of elephant skin stone in garage, placed opposite side of tank from lily pipes above original piece. Still not sure on front gravel substrate , unipac Maui quartz looks nice ?!?!  Anyway there is a few small stones just scattered at front, they will get strategically placed once I make mind up on front substrate


----------



## oscar (25 Feb 2019)

Finally got round to aqquireing plants, beforehand I couldn’t resist doing a bit more hardscaping - rearranging 

Plants include:
Hygrophila siamensis 53b ( background)
Lilaeopsis braselinisi
Staurogyne reopens
Bacopa compact
Annubias bonsai 

I’ve used the foreground plants unconventionally, just dotted about/ hopefully will look more natural once established.

I’m dosing daily both Evolution Aqua all in one plant food along with easy carb.

I’m thinking( ii have the twin star led, EA model.  To have the light around 40%?!? For the first few weeks/ water changed perhaps 2 weekly 30/40% ?!?
Any thoughts advice would be greatly appreciated as perhaps I’m dreaming but want to try avoid algae.  Well I can dream


----------



## Siege (25 Feb 2019)

Hi Oscar,

Tank looking nice.

A couple of suggestions. I’d remove the flat stone on the right. it looks different to the others and stands out.

I assume the large central rock in the back is holding down the wood. You could swap it for the flat one and bury it in the soil if you like (preferably under the wood with the wood glued to it). Look at Jbl pro haru glue or any reef glue.

I know I’m a little late with my ingenious suggestions.......!

Scape really coming on though and looks really well maintained.

ps. Love the juniper wood. I think you bought from the first lot we had. Just had another box in, probably the last this year. So it kinda makes your tank super cool that only a few other perople have the same wood.


----------



## Siege (25 Feb 2019)

Ps. You could start the light at 60% and gradually turn it up. That’s what I normally do.


----------



## oscar (25 Feb 2019)

Siege said:


> Hi Oscar,
> 
> Tank looking nice.
> 
> ...



Scape only been going for a couple of weeks,  planted today. Yep that piece of elephant skin stone is holding down the juniper wood, it is the largest most detailed piece/ wouldn’t fit in that corner you suggest. I might have some smaller stones left, of which I might be able to add to the flat one-I’ll have a look 
Yep I purchased most of the hardware from A/G, they were most helpful.

On the light intensity, okay I’ll give it a try/ thanks on this.I purchased the adapter for light intensity, but now I see that you can actually buy one of which can ramp up/ all in one.
THINK I’ll be getting one of those next..


----------



## oscar (9 Mar 2019)

Okay tank/scape been going for around two weeks/been adding fish food every couple of days to aid cycle.
I previously moved around juniper wood, but sticking with what I have now/ I’m always thinking what if I - ?!?
Bit nervous now as is my first foray into a proper planted tank. I’m dosing easy carb/ ferts daily, also 20/30% water change every couple of days. As for lights - I previously asked for comments/ advice- thanks Siege , I have them sitting around 50 %.....
Here is a couple of pics  thoughts appreciated,  not sure on fish to purchase, any thoughts!!? Something a bit different perhaps?!? I was thinking just a simple shoal of neon tetras/ and a couple of shrimp- boring?!?

Thanks guys


----------



## Siege (9 Mar 2019)

Don’t worry about the fish food. You’ll be waiting an age for it to convert to ammonia.

Better off getting the plants established, they’ll do most of the bio filtration initially.

Bigger water changes would be good, ideally 70-80 will benefit you greatly.


----------



## oscar (13 Mar 2019)

Hi again guys,
I’m not getting much movement of carpet plants/ debris settling under lily pipe (return to tank one ) see from last pics/ left side of tank.

I do have a koralli hydro 1600 knocking about, I’m thinking of placing it at opposite side at the back, in direction where flow seems negative.

To much circulation for tank?!? I have the fluval 306, which gives me just over 1100 litres per/hour. So is more than the 10 times turn over whi h most of you recommend ( tank is 100 litres.

On my plants, all seem OKAY at the moment, new growth on hygrophila and sta/re- opens. Crypto looks like dying back a bit, but from what I’ve learnt from this forum most seem to melt/ take time to establish to new location.

Let me know your thoughts on circulation.


----------



## Keith GH (13 Mar 2019)

Oscar

This is one Aquascape once its fully established it should look fantastic.  The reason for say that everything blends in making it look very natural.
The Substrate is perfect for the rocks you used, again it blends in perfectly.

Keith


----------



## oscar (14 Mar 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Oscar
> 
> This is one Aquascape once its fully established it should look fantastic.  The reason for say that everything blends in making it look very natural.
> The Substrate is perfect for the rocks you used, again it blends in perfectly.
> ...


Cheers Keith  
As said I’m a bit apprehensive towards the plants as first foray into a proper planted tank. 
I’ve read lots /gain knowledge from this forum, have ‘I think’ got the correct hardware etc- so fingers crossed...


----------



## Keith GH (15 Mar 2019)

Oscar


oscar said:


> I was thinking just a simple shoal of neon tetras/ and a couple of shrimp- boring?!?



110% totally wrong I would prefer the far more colourful Green neon Tetra, a very strong red Shrimp, may be a few Ottos and if you can get them a few colourful Khuli loaches.   With that mix you should have a very colourful and clean tank.   One concern is you will have to have a pre filter sponge over the filter inlet. 

Keith


----------



## oscar (17 Mar 2019)

Keith on fitting a pre filter sponge, what is the thinking behind it ?!? Only to have another barrier ?? Thanks on the stocking options, my local dobbies/ Maidenhead aquatics does have a good range so will be finally adding some stock soon....


----------



## Keith GH (18 Mar 2019)

oscar

The reason for the prefilter is the Khuli loaches or smaller fish will swim or be sucked  up the inlet very easily.

Keith


----------



## oscar (19 Mar 2019)

Okay guys i did a API water test.  A quick break down below :
All good with Ammonia/Nitrite and Ph  - from the NITRATE, reads between 40/80 parts.
I do x 1 weekly water dump around 40 percent, and also i would say top up with around 5 liters of water every other day ( evaporation)  -  100 litre tank. 
I have  x 3 ottos of which i put in the other day, but NO other live stock yet / been running the tank for around 3 weeks with the tank being planted from the beginning.

Is there a chance that dosing daily with ferts can increase NITRATE levels?? I dose with aquascaper evolution all in one plant food ( using, recommended dosage). Reason i say this is that i did see somewhere that ferts can increase the level?!?!?
I also dose with liquid carb daily, on again recommended dosage. 

I did a 30 percent water dump last night, and will check levels again tonight.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





oscar said:


> Is there a chance that dosing daily with ferts can increase NITRATE levels??


Yes it will, if you are adding more NO3 than the plants are using.

Although plants need more nitrogen (N) and potassium (K) than any of the other seventeen essential plant nutrients, they need all of <"them for plant growth">.





oscar said:


> from the NITRATE, reads between 40/80 parts.


If you have some DI water dilute your tank water 50:50 with the DI water and do the test again, if it is still a high reading dilute that sample 50:50 with DI water (that will give you 3/4 DI and 1/4 tank water). If you still get a high reading it is likely to be problems with the test kit. If the NO3 values reduce markedly in the diluted samples then you are probably about right.

I'm not a great fan of NO3 test kits, there is an explanation of why in <"Measurement of nitrate......">.





oscar said:


> I did a 30 percent water dump last night, and will check levels again tonight.


You can get figures from your water company for the NO3 content of your tap water, but it]f you live in the S. or E.of the UK you could easily have 30ppm NO3 in your tap water (EU limit for tap water is 50 ppm NO3).

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (19 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Yes it will, if you are adding more NO3 than the plants are using.
> 
> Although plants need more nitrogen (N) and potassium (K) than any of the other seventeen essential plant nutrients, they need all of <"them for plant growth">.If you have some DI water dilute your tank water 50:50 with the DI water and do the test again, if it is still a high reading dilute that sample 50:50 with DI water (that will give you 3/4 DI and 1/4 tank water). If you still get a high reading it is likely to be problems with the test kit. If the NO3 values reduce markedly in the diluted samples then you are probably about right.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice 
I’ve just checked tap water and it’s zero for nitrate from test kit/ east coast of Scotland thumbs up. Now I’ve done another test of tank, basically was same as yesterday 40/80 parts. I have just completed a 40 percent water change and now aquarium is sitting at 20/40 parts (is now visibly orange in colour).
I think that is it for water changes today, I’m not going to dose the ferts or L/carbon tonight.
As for the ferts it states:
Low tech tank with no co2/ low lights- 1ml per 50 litres. Medium tech tank with liquid co2/ medium lights - 2ml per 50 litres. High tech tank with co2 ( pumped in) and high lights- 3 ml per 50 litres.

I have been dosing as a medium tank.
For the  reason being I have plants, and have the twin star lighting(dimmed to around 60 percent of capacity) I also dose with liquid carbon.
So going forward I’m thinking, dose ferts/and l/carbon ONLY every other day?!?Ir perhaps only dose half the recommended dose BUT continue daily doses.??
Any ideas on this guys???


----------



## CooKieS (20 Mar 2019)

Hi,

I dose 3ml liquid carbon daily in my 60p, if this can help.

Nice hardscape


----------



## Siege (20 Mar 2019)

Don’t stop dosing ferts. That is the worst thing you can do.

No problem with nitrates at that level, especially from plant food as it is in inorganic state (nitrate from fish waste and melting plants is the real concern.

Here we have nitrates at 40 out of the tap and still dose full ferts using EI even.

If you are concerned increase the water change percentage. No problem with doing say 80%.


----------



## mort (20 Mar 2019)

I love that scape and it's got lots of potential for lots of different fish. Just to get you thinking more if it was mine I'd consider a deeper bodied tetra as I think they would look great swimming through those roots. You wouldn't be able to have as big a group as if you went for green neons however. I think black phantoms would look good as would diamond tetras if your patient enough to let them develop. Both would make shrimp harder except amano however.
I'd then consider a pair of dwarf cichlids perhaps something a little less common than apistos, like red breasted acara or Nannacara anomala.


----------



## oscar (20 Mar 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dose 3ml liquid carbon daily in my 60p, if this can help.
> 
> Nice hardscape



Cheers

Thanks for that  I’m dosing 2ml per day as per tank size.


----------



## oscar (20 Mar 2019)

Siege said:


> Don’t stop dosing ferts. That is the worst thing you can do.
> 
> No problem with nitrates at that level, especially from plant food as it is in inorganic state (nitrate from fish waste and melting plants is the real concern.
> 
> ...


Cheer again Siege, I’m learning everyday from this sight. Levels again have came down tonight to between 5-20/ hard to pin point exact colour from test kit.
And yep , I’ll keep dosing but think I might cut the ferts from 4ml a day to perhaps 2. Reason being I think I’m in between low/mid tech. It’s all about fine adjustments, we’ll seems to be?!?


----------



## oscar (20 Mar 2019)

mort said:


> I love that scape and it's got lots of potential for lots of different fish. Just to get you thinking more if it was mine I'd consider a deeper bodied tetra as I think they would look great swimming through those roots. You wouldn't be able to have as big a group as if you went for green neons however. I think black phantoms would look good as would diamond tetras if your patient enough to let them develop. Both would make shrimp harder except amano however.
> I'd then consider a pair of dwarf cichlids perhaps something a little less common than apistos, like red breasted acara or Nannacara anomala.


Cheers 
Yep I’m thinking something different from tetras. But want to stay smallish in size, Bolivian ram looks the front runner at the minute.  Nice looking/ not that difficult to keep, and size works for my aquarium.I was also thinking perhaps some cherry shrimp, but I think the rams might be a bit on the large size - for shrimp food..


----------



## dw1305 (21 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





oscar said:


> I’ll keep dosing but think I might cut the ferts from 4ml a day to perhaps 2. Reason being I think I’m in between low/mid tech.







That isn't a huge amount of plants, and you aren't adding CO2, so I think you probably could add less nutrients. If the OP @oscar has a TDS meter? I'd use that to show whether the TDS is rising or stable.  If the TDS is continually creeping up I'd add less nutrients, until you reach a stable value with acceptable plant growth.

A floating plant would be useful, if you don't have too much surface flow.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (21 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to be honest, I ended up looking up what a TDS meter was .  I’m going to keep an eye on plants and dose ferts at 50% , nitrate seems to have stabilised around 5/10 parts.
Cheers though and again everyone on here has been most helpful/ advice is greatly appreciated....

Oscar.


----------



## Konsa (21 Mar 2019)

Hi Oscar
I will second Darrel about floating plant.They are huge benefit when starting tank to help with balance .I have a rule for myself  always  floating plant ( even if it is only few) in and always one rampant (fast growing )stem in each tank. This way your life becomes much easier and U dont have to flap about exact nutrient levels and water quality. I dose pretty heavy fertilisers for low tech, have huge bioloads and havent tested anything in years and everything is going well with weekly maintenance .
Regards Konsa


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





oscar said:


> I have to be honest, I ended up looking up what a TDS meter was


<"Conductivity meters"> (all TDS meters really measure conductivity) just measure the amount of dissolved salts (ions) in the water. It doesn't tell you what salts you have, just the total amount.

The advantage of the TDS meter over nearly all other test and meters is that you can dip the meter into the tank and get an accurate reading across the whole range of water types. 

Conductivity is a linear scale all the way from RO (about 4 micro S) to sea water  (~53,000 micro S).

The actual conductivity value you measure isn't that important, it is just whether <"the value creeps up over time">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (25 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,<"Conductivity meters"> (all TDS meters really measure conductivity) just measure the amount of dissolved salts (ions) in the water. It doesn't tell you what salts you have, just the total amount.
> 
> The advantage of the TDS meter over nearly all other test and meters is that you can dip the meter into the tank and get an accurate reading across the whole range of water types.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the information Darrell, most valuable


----------



## oscar (29 Mar 2019)

Hi guys,
I have added a hydor circulation pump, as per picture. What do you guys think, the fluval 306 was giving me just over x10 of tank volume/ which is recommend. BUT at the front of tank, and over the carpet under lily pipe , there seemed to be a build up of debris.
Have any of you guys had issues with a build up/ not so much circulation directly under inlet lily pipe - have had to do this type of thing ?!?
Only issue is it’s a 1600 pump, which i had in the garage- might have been better with the 900?!?
Can you have to much circulation?!? I did think put it at the back right side , but that is where the plants will grow hopefully to a nice height....

Thoughts as always are welcome I’m not 100% happy with it there but seems to be in the perfect position for what’s needed.

Oscar.


----------



## Kezzab (29 Mar 2019)

Not surprising that under the lily pip intake was your dead spot. Personally i wouldn't be concerned if plant health is good. Just siphon out at WC time.

However, if you want to have the additional pump i think most people would advise to have it in the back right corner at the top. That way you create a circular flow around the tank. At the moment you have the pump and the lily pipe seemingly facing one another directly.

k


----------



## soggybongo (29 Mar 2019)

what about a Eheim surface skimmer instead of the pump, just a thought.


----------



## oscar (30 Mar 2019)

Hi 


soggybongo said:


> what about a Eheim surface skimmer instead of the pump, just a thought.



Just thought as I have the pump, give it a try  ...On the skimmer I’ve heard some good reviews, I’ll keep it in mind/ only down side of it would be size - for my tank/ scape....

Oscar...


QUOTE="Kezzab, post: 556899, member: 14546"]Not surprising that under the lily pip intake was your dead spot. Personally i wouldn't be concerned if plant health is good. Just siphon out at WC time.

However, if you want to have the additional pump i think most people would advise to have it in the back right corner at the top. That way you create a circular flow around the tank. At the moment you have the pump and the lily pipe seemingly facing one another directly.

k[/QUOTE]

Moved it to where you suggested late last night, seems to be doing a good job ..


----------



## oscar (30 Mar 2019)

Hi Guys,
Over the next few days I will be finally getting some fish for the tank, At the moment I only have x 3 ottos, which seem to be doing fine, had them around 3 weeks
As you see I have a planted tank, there is good flow / maybe more than needed.
So what fish should I get?!?
I’m thinking a couple of Bolivian rams with a small shoal of perhaps neons.
Or rainbow fish/ but perhaps not, as can get on the large side for my size of tank.

Any advice on anything, just a bit different I could get?!?! I do have a couple of good LFS in my area and also a Maidenhead aquatics.....

Oscar .


----------



## oscar (7 Apr 2019)

I was in pets at home yesterday, and picked up what was described as Rams. There was also Royal rams, both looked to me to be Bolivian..

I have attached a couple of photos, it would be great if someone could nail down exactly what I have purchased....Bolivian?!? 

Cheers,

Oscar.


----------



## Konsa (7 Apr 2019)

Hi
P@H sell Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
They are a tricky little buggers with weak genes and prone to very short life unfortunately(There are always exception tho I had my longest lived Ram from P@H 1 year and 6 moths real champion when they  normaly last only few months) .Not sure where they get theirs from but there a lot of Asian imports that are riddled with internal parasites.
U will have to consider worming them  to be on safe side.
Regards Konsa


----------



## oscar (7 Apr 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> P@H sell Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
> They are a tricky little buggers with weak genes and prone to very short life unfortunately(There are always exception tho I had my longest lived Ram from P@H 1 year and 6 moths real champion when they  normaly last only few months) .Not sure where they get theirs from but there a lot of Asian imports that are riddled with internal parasites.
> U will have to consider worming them  to be on safe side.
> Regards Konsa


Hi Konsa,
That will be why they were £10 for two, I should have known as I was in by dobbies/ Maidenhead  aquatics today and they have Bolivian x 2 for £25..

I think I’ll put these in my 50 litre tank, you get what you pay for 

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (12 Apr 2019)

A couple more pictures, all plants seem to be doing well at the moment. Keeping up the regime of plant/liquid carb daily / also x 2 water changes per week.
I added some smaller gravel, some broken up elephant skin stone. 
Also couldn’t resist getting some buce red, I placed one portion high on juniper wood/ I think it does thrive in light also?!? Twin star lights still only on around 60%......

Let me know what you think, as said previously my first planted tank.....


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Apr 2019)

Looks really nice mate I love that elephant stone


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Apr 2019)

Amazing for your first tank! Love this! Shows what can be done without co2!


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2019)

Nice looking scape with healthy plant growth. You might want to think about adding a few more plants, maybe fast growing stems. It'll give you a bit more biological stability, and more wriggle room.



oscar said:


> View attachment 123351 View attachment 123352 I was in pets at home yesterday, and picked up what was described as Rams. There was also Royal rams, both looked to me to be Bolivian..
> 
> I have attached a couple of photos, it would be great if someone could nail down exactly what I have purchased....Bolivian?!?
> 
> ...


I'm not totally sure what variety they are either but would like to know since I have a couple form P@H too. I suspect that one had internal parasites or some sort of bacterial infection since it was decidedly off colour and had stringy poo. However, several days of clean water, and good food, can work wonders; it seems fine now. I always think it's best to just to see how they settle in first before deworming etc. Sometimes all they need is a bit of TLC.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Apr 2019)

Both of these are German Blue rams


----------



## oscar (23 Apr 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Amazing for your first tank! Love this! Shows what can be done without co2!


----------



## oscar (23 Apr 2019)

Issue over the past couple of days
Firstly I purchased another 6 rosy tetras, that is 12 in total. A couple of hours after they had settled, the female ram started annoying the tetras. The following day one tetra was found dead, and female ram had jumped from tank.

She could have been pregnant, due to her colouring/ might have been stressed?!?

Anyway sad days, will I have to purchase another female for the remaining male ram?!?
He seems happy at the moment with normal behaviour....and no issues with him and the tetras

Oscar


----------



## oscar (23 Apr 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice looking scape with healthy plant growth. You might want to think about adding a few more plants, maybe fast growing stems. It'll give you a bit more biological stability, and more wriggle room.
> 
> Not much room for anymore plants unfortunately carpet takes up most of left hand side/back of tank.
> Hygrophila siamensis 53b is my stem plant back right/ with crypto taking up the rest of soil space front/middle right hand side.
> ...





Tim Harrison said:


> Nice looking scape with healthy plant growth. You might want to think about adding a few more plants, maybe fast growing stems. It'll give you a bit more biological stability, and more wriggle room.
> 
> 
> I'm not totally sure what variety they are either but would like to know since I have a couple form P@H too. I suspect that one had internal parasites or some sort of bacterial infection since it was decidedly off colour and had stringy poo. However, several days of clean water, and good food, can work wonders; it seems fine now. I always think it's best to just to see how they settle in first before deworming etc. Sometimes all they need is a bit of TLC.


----------



## oscar (23 Apr 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Amazing for your first tank! Love this! Shows what can be done without co2!



 Just liquid carbon/ evolution all in one plant food..
And don’t forget those twice weekly water changes. Still have the light only on around 60% intensity..
Cheers Matt.


----------



## alto (23 Apr 2019)

oscar said:


> The following day one tetra was found dead, and female ram had jumped from tank.


just coincidental I suspect - if the tetra was inactive enough to be unable to evade the ram, it was likely not feeling that well 

Male ram will be fine
I’m seldom a proponent of keeping only “two” cichlids - any aggression will be focused on a single individual - so I’d try a group if you want to add more rams ... whilst in his solo state he’s going to think it’s all HIS territory 
Some rams are fairly restrained in their reaction to interlopers, others not to much ... I had one female for a few years that had her own tank - some tetras allowed 
(she was initially part of a group of 7 - and managed to terrorize them all (until I moved her to another tank))

I have a group of seven electric blue rams in a 60 x 45 x 53cm (tall) heavily planted aquarium (at the moment no dither fish so I don’t see a lot of them, except at feeding time) - note this group is “wild type” in size, M ramirezi 35-45mm SL 

Recently I was in a lfs, and the “blue rams” were triple the volume  - longer, taller and *much* chunkier ... strange looking fish


----------



## alto (23 Apr 2019)

Was it the fish in the lower (April 7) photo that jumped - while it may be a moment in time captured by a photo, that fish looks stressed - stress bars, clamped fins


----------



## oscar (23 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> Was it the fish in the lower (April 7) photo that jumped - while it may be a moment in time captured by a photo, that fish looks stressed - stress bars, clamped fins



No those two were from pets at home £10 for the two, after some feed back I gave these two to a friend...
I then purchased two from Maidenhead aquatics for £25 a pair - it was the female from this batch that jumped...


----------



## oscar (18 May 2019)

Hi Guys,
Just a little update, hopefully photos attached.
Everything seems okay at moment, apart from some brown algae on glass recently but is an easy fix but hopefully not the start of anything major


----------



## Arana (28 May 2019)

Great Job Oscar, loving the layout


----------



## oscar (9 Jul 2019)

Just a small update.
Hygrophila siamensis 53b has grown in well in background. I removed the s/reopens and planted a couple of crypto in its place. Also added more bucephalandra/ wavy green and red in the foreground.....
Hopefully a few photos attached


----------



## oscar (12 Jul 2019)

Need some experienced feedback if possible guys...my tank is just over 100 litres, and at the moment I have the following:
6 green tetras
10 rosy tetras
2 amano shrinps
I think I’m fully stocked, but would like if possible a couple of stand out fish, I think agassizii are stunning... what do you guys think??   I have good filtration over x10, and carry out a 40 percent water change weekly.. just though I’d add this information...


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





oscar said:


> I think agassizii are stunning... what do you guys think?


I like them, <"I kept them for a while">. 

Pair should be fine. They need softer water to spawn successfully, and may harass your shrimp. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (12 Jul 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I like them, <"I kept them for a while">.
> 
> Pair should be fine. They need softer water to spawn successfully, and may harass your shrimp.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Okay regarding stocking levels Darrell?! Thanks for the link, away for a look - see


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jul 2019)

Hi all,





oscar said:


> Okay regarding stocking levels Darrell


Should be. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (13 Jul 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Should be.
> 
> cheers Darrel





dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Should be.
> 
> cheers Darrel



So much choice/ genetic strains of agassizii ... I will see what local LFS has and perhaps get your opinions before purchasing..


----------



## oscar (13 Jul 2019)

So I went in by local LFS today , and ended up purchasing x2 Apisto macmaster... great looking fish/ I will let them settle hopefully get some pictures soon....
Has anyone got any experience with this type?!?

Thanks,

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (14 Jul 2019)

As promised here is a couple of pictures of the new guys.... fed the tank this morning/ as usual the rosy tetras/ and green were in it straight away.. New guys didn’t seem that interested, are they middle/bottom feeders- as if so we might run into issues 
I know it can take several days before they feel at home, but just thought I’d put it out there ?!?

Cheers again ,


Oscar.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jul 2019)

Hi all,
They look nice and a pair.





oscar said:


> but just thought I’d put it out there ?!?


They  feed from the bottom and often don't show much enthusiasm for dry or pellet food.

I feed mine <"mainly live food">, other people use frozen etc. or raise BBS for them.

If you have access to small earth-worms?  they would be too big for the Tetras to eat. I'm away from home for the next fortnight, but I can send you a "live food culture" mix when I'm back.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (14 Aug 2019)

View attachment 126748 Hi guys,
Just another small update, crypts are seeming to grow in nicely fingers crossed.
I’ve attached some wavy green high up on juniper wood, I want to create plant being sub/ and emerged also ?! Any thoughts on this, will it grow emerged....I’ve attached some on juniper wood a bit lower down/ you can see.. it seems okay in that light.. light intensity still only 60% as was to if possible not have to much maintenance ... That said I’m dosing with l/carbon and plant food daily and doing a 40/50 % water change weekly.. the joys 

Thanks guys ..

Oscar


----------



## oscar (27 Aug 2019)

Hi again guys,
Okay so I’m going away for a couple of weeks, and have a maintenance dilemma as we all have from time to time .
I have someone coming in to top up my water obviously as will have evaporation issues.

The question is can I get away “if keeping lights” offf, without having my regime of liquid carbon/ ferts added until my return...

Adding carbon/ferts is something I’d rather not ask my friend to be adding- as said will I get away with it..... or is it something inevitable  I will have to get them to carry out..

Thanks  again as always

Oscar


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Aug 2019)

Think if your lights are out you will be ok for a couple of weeks


----------



## jimi (29 Aug 2019)

Hey good looking tank. I have the 305 filter so I have the same pipe work as you. I am assuming the lily pipes you bought are the 17mm OD ones?


----------



## oscar (29 Aug 2019)

jimi said:


> Hey good looking tank. I have the 305 filter so I have the same pipe work as you. I am assuming the lily pipes you bought are the 17mm OD ones?


Cheers Jimi.............yep they are, purchased from aquarium gardens alongside the lighting/juniper wood..


----------



## dw1305 (29 Aug 2019)

Hi all,





oscar said:


> Okay so I’m going away for a couple of weeks





oscar said:


> The question is can I get away “if keeping lights” off, without having my regime of liquid carbon/ ferts added until my return...


I'd definitely wouldn't turn the lights off for longer than a week. I'd be happier with the visitor just topping up the water.

I'm away from the tanks (all low tech) for extended periods. Before I go I usually just clean the filter intake sponge and make sure the floating plants are healthy, but not covering more than 1/2 of the surface area. I've been away for up to six weeks without any issues doing this.

Also if you want them to feed the fish put a small amount of fish food in a dated container, and then ask them to tip all the food into the tank on the set date. You can probably get away with two feedings (a container for each week) for the time you are away.

I've learned this the <"hard way">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (30 Aug 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I'd definitely wouldn't turn the lights off for longer than a week. I'd be happier with the visitor just topping up the water.
> 
> I'm away from the tanks (all low tech) for extended periods. Before I go I usually just clean the filter intake sponge and make sure the floating plants are healthy, but not covering more than 1/2 of the surface area. I've been away for up to six weeks without any issues doing this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Darrel 
Sad days , I think I might just stay at home 
I’m thinking getting my friend to feed every 2nd day. BUT also I’m thinking what if I leave my lights on” lowest setting” on the normal 6hr setting.. lowest setting on lights just gives a slight glow nothing else ?!

Again any thoughts much appreciated..


----------



## dw1305 (30 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 





oscar said:


> Sad days , I think I might just stay at home


It has been the only real disaster in over fifteen years of house-swapping. 





oscar said:


> I’m thinking getting my friend to feed every 2nd day.


Entirely up to you, but the fish are fine on thinner rations for two weeks and it limits the amount of nutrients entering the system. I actually don't worry too much when I'm away now, this is since I started labeling and portioning the food out.  





oscar said:


> BUT also I’m thinking what if I leave my lights on” lowest setting” on the normal 6hr setting.. lowest setting on lights just gives a slight glow nothing else ?!


I definitely wouldn't turn the light down, or shorten the photo-period (below your present six hours).

The reason is that you need the <"photosynthetically active radiation">  (PAR) level to be above <"light compensation point (LCP)"> for the plants to grow, and you really want the plants growing.

Plants are just <"the gift that keeps giving">. I look upon <"actively growing plants"> as the single most important factor in aquarium management.

This is particularly true while I'm away, I want the plants growing, taking in nutrients & CO2 and <"producing oxygen">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (30 Aug 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It has been the only real disaster in over fifteen years of house-swapping. Entirely up to you, but the fish are fine on thinner rations for two weeks and it limits the amount of nutrients entering the system. I actually don't worry too much when I'm away now, this is since I started labeling and portioning the food out.  I definitely wouldn't turn the light down, or shorten the photo-period (below your present six hours).
> 
> The reason is that you need the <"photosynthetically active radiation">  (PAR) level to be above <"light compensation point (LCP)"> for the plants to grow, and you really want the plants growing.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darrel interesting read ...I was under the impression if leaving lights on while away on timer, would mean I would need to “keep”adding the l/co2 and l/ferts..as said only want my friend feeding when I’m away and topping up the tank..

Thanks again...

Oscar


----------



## dw1305 (30 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 





oscar said:


> .I was under the impression if leaving lights on while away on timer, would mean I would need to “keep”adding the l/co2 and l/ferts..


It is really choosing what is the least worst option. In the cappuccino analogy I want to concentrate on the coffee, not the froth. 

It is a bit like <"emergency first aid">, so the question is _what is the most important thing?_

For me the the most important bit is that you want some plant growth, so you have to leave the lights on. 

The plants you have should be fine for two weeks. You might have a bit more algae when you come back (and you will have a bit more plant growth), but I would expect things will look pretty much the same when you return.

I'm not a CO2, or liquid "CO2" user, and I don't add fertilisers on a regular basis. I'm happy to trade limited plant growth, with a range of "easy" species, for resilience and stability.

You can counteract CO2 limitation by having a <"floating or emergent plant">, it means that if you do have a fish death etc. you have some spare phytofiltration capacity.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (14 Sep 2019)

Hi Guys,
Just back from holiday and apart from a small amount of algae on glass we had no issues.
Thanks for you help on advice regarding maintenance while away, especially Darrel/ I’m learning all the time regarding this hobby.
I’ve attaches a couple of pictures,one is off Moss I have sub/ and emerged, I’m looking for it to continue growing emerged- is this possible?!
Anyway happy Saturday to everyone 

Oscar


----------



## oscar (28 Sep 2019)

Not sure if good judgment or just the “tinkering” but re scaped  slightly bringing the dominant stone to the foreground, even created a small cave that my apistos seem to love..

What do you guys think?! 

Oscar


----------



## CooKieS (28 Sep 2019)

It was better before, the stone looks out of place.

You could Always create an cave with smaller pieces ? Or with Wood?


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Sep 2019)

I agree it looks like it shouldnt be there to me distracts from the scape a lot IMO


----------



## oscar (28 Sep 2019)

I see where you are observing from, as in replacement of background hardscape to foreground has changed the overall  ‘ look’ of aquascape.... With the moving of this larger more character stone , the surrounding hard scape is slightly off scale..
I feel that ‘yes’ I could again re arranged the foreground to complement the change/ but feel the stone adds character/more interest , and when the plants establish - it will look more natural....I guess different stokes for different folks?!?!  Again comments welcome as always 
Oscar


----------



## oscar (5 Oct 2019)

The more I think about it , you guys may be right...I do like to have that character stone visible.... so I’m off to see if I can retrieve any more elephant skin stone at local LFS.. perhaps another small rescape is in order. I don’t want to change planting as all is established but perhaps just add some more hardscape might do the trick..

Again everyone thanks  for the support/ advice 
My issue seems to be tinkering with my aquascapes/ is there a medical term for this 

Oscar....


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (5 Oct 2019)

I think the rock is pretty cool, but I like rock being the dominant feature generally.
Maybe it's not an ideal placement, but I don't think it will look as dominant once the plants have grown in.
Don't let that stop you buying more rock though! In fact, it would be good to see what you bring back.


----------



## oscar (5 Oct 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> I think the rock is pretty cool, but I like rock being the dominant feature generally.
> Maybe it's not an ideal placement, but I don't think it will look as dominant once the plants have grown in.
> Don't let that stop you buying more rock though! In fact, it would be good to see what you bring back.


I’m in luck as there was several pieces, so after some deliberation I purchased them all 
Will this evening see what I can achieve, ..

Oscar.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (5 Oct 2019)

oscar said:


> I’m in luck as there was several pieces, so after some deliberation I purchased them all
> Will this evening see what I can achieve, ..
> 
> Oscar.



so you deliberated on which to buy and decided to buy them all...lol...10/10!


----------



## oscar (10 Oct 2019)

So more elephant skin stone added, aquascape changed slightly. 
I’m happyish, might get some more bruc for between the stones...
Again any advice greatly appreciated 

Oscar


----------



## Keith GH (11 Oct 2019)

Oscar

Looking very good, any chance of a full tank photo please.

Keith


----------



## oscar (12 Oct 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Oscar
> 
> Looking very good, any chance of a full tank photo please.
> 
> Keith


Here you go Keith....


----------



## Keith GH (12 Oct 2019)

Oscar

Your presentation is very good no bits and pieces laying around which is always very distracting.

The wall paper makes an interesting backing for the Aquascape I appears to give it added depth.

Your Aquascape is well balanced with everything blending in together making it a very relaxing tank to sit back and admire.





Keith


----------



## oscar (17 Oct 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Oscar
> 
> Your presentation is very good no bits and pieces laying around which is always very distracting.
> 
> ...


Cheers Keith...I think the tinkering days are over, time to let the plants grow in...


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (17 Oct 2019)

oscar said:


> I think the tinkering days are over



Ha, I give you a week!


----------



## oscar (1 Feb 2020)

Hi guys,
Just a small update, I’ve added some java fern/ been doing some trimming of foreground plants. Things seem stable, just the one question.. crypts doing fine/ no melt BUT taking there time to grow?! dosing with all in one feed and l/carb.. all other plants thriving.

Oscar...


----------



## oscar (8 Feb 2020)

Hi guys,
Trying to figure out if I have mild or moderate lighting ?!?!
I have the ea 600 twin star light, set at around 70 percent... thoughts ?!

Oscar.


----------



## Tankless (8 Feb 2020)

I would say the higher end of moderate lighting.


----------



## oscar (8 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> I would say the higher end of moderate lighting.


Cheers for that, I’m perplexed as I would prefer not to Dose liquid carb IF possible?!?!
Taking into consideration the all in one fert  I’m using “ aquascaper evolution all in one/ George farmer endorsed ” if moderate lighting you have to dose  “ liquid carb” as per directions on the bottle !?! Is this necessary as I don’t have a LARGE plant Bio..

Thoughts greatly appreciated,

Oscar..


----------



## Tankless (9 Feb 2020)

When my tank was low energy , I would use the liquid carbon as an algecide. Your plants look fine at the moment so I would keep things as they are.

How are the apistos with the amano shrimp?


----------



## oscar (9 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> When my tank was low energy , I would use the liquid carbon as an algecide. Your plants look fine at the moment so I would keep things as they are.
> 
> How are the apistos with the amano shrimp?


Unfortunately they disappeared without a trace. So my thinking was that the Apistos got a bit to close.... I would really like some shrimp again but not sure if I should risk it ?!?
Oscar.


----------



## Tankless (9 Feb 2020)

I've kept cherry shrimp with apistogramma cacatuoides before. My cherry shrimp were established for about 6 months. The tank was planted and had many hiding spaces. One the apistos would attack the shrimp whilst the other would ignore them. I found that my population decreased however they were breeding faster than being eaten. They were also less outgoing with the apistos around. The shrimp population outlived the pair of apistogrammas.

I wonder if a smaller mouthed apistogramma exists.


----------



## oscar (9 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> I've kept cherry shrimp with apistogramma cacatuoides before. My cherry shrimp were established for about 6 months. The tank was planted and had many hiding spaces. One the apistos would attack the shrimp whilst the other would ignore them. I found that my population decreased however they were breeding faster than being eaten. They were also less outgoing with the apistos around. The shrimp population outlived the pair of apistogrammas.
> 
> I wonder if a smaller mouthed apistogramma exists.


I only have the Male Apisto, the female jumped out.....I was going to get him another companion but he seems happy enough with the tetras.
On the cherry shrimp, it’s something I’ll give some thought to, as I would like to go down that route..

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (9 Feb 2020)

Hi Guys,
I’ve changed things slightly and  added JBL riversand. Any thoughts/ advice most welcome as always 
I think I will get some cherry shrimp, hopefully my Male apisto will behave himself as I’d like to have a shrimp colony...

Oscar.


----------



## zgmarkozg (10 Feb 2020)

love the rocks


----------



## Andrew T (10 Feb 2020)

I really like this low tech tank. Have you thought about putting a frosted background on the tank? also the sand /gravel transition looks a bit unnatural at least to me.Maybe do all white sand ?

I always think the foreground sand/gravel if not planted should more or less match the rocks to look the most natural. Kinda like these pictures:


----------



## oscar (10 Feb 2020)

Andrew T said:


> I really like this low tech tank. Have you thought about putting a frosted background on the tank? also the sand /gravel transition looks a bit unnatural at least to me.Maybe do all white sand ?
> 
> I always think the foreground sand/gravel if not planted should more or less match the rocks to look the most natural. Kinda like these pictures: View attachment 131461View attachment 131462


I was thinking the same myself over the sand/gravel combo. Thinking of going sand for all foreground with some smaller rocks/plants. Elephant skin stone is a beautiful rock but “using a hammer” making smaller pieces can be difficult as inner rock has a completely different look “ not as easy on  the eye”..

Oscar


----------



## oscar (11 Feb 2020)

Well much deliberation “well over night’ and finally decided on a full change to sand over foreground.. I still have to break up some smaller rocks, purchase some more mini annubias and buce wavy green to make foreground more natural..



Again thoughts greatly appreciated,

Oscar


----------



## oscar (17 Feb 2020)

HI Guys,
Does Hygrophila Siamensis 53 B, take well to being cut back to around 2/3 inches from base?!?
At the moment i only trim the top stems, growth is good with ample side shoots.

Thanks again,


Oscar.


----------



## oscar (23 Feb 2020)

Quick update, Finally planted more annubias/ buce in foreground.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend..


----------



## Deano3 (23 Feb 2020)

oscar said:


> HI Guys,
> Does Hygrophila Siamensis 53 B, take well to being cut back to around 2/3 inches from base?!?
> At the moment i only trim the top stems, growth is good with ample side shoots.
> 
> ...


Sorry must have missed this oscar, i trimmed mine down low and seems to recover fine then replanted the tops and there growing fast and tanks looking great by the way 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar (7 Apr 2020)

Hi guys,
More photos attached, no real change apart from removing the 53b. I have added s/ reopens in its place to establish a nice carpet effect around elephant skin rock within background.

I hope everyone is staying safe, working from home sure gets those weekly water changes done  

Oscar ..


----------



## Sacha123 (26 May 2020)

Hi Oscar, what is your final stocking list for the tank? In my AS600 I have 12 ember tetras, 8 green neons, 8 otos and 2 honey gouramis. I’m pretty sure this is heavily overstocked, but the tank is so heavily planted I hardly get to see any of the fish half the time. I’m probably going to have to give a few fish back to the lfs...


----------



## hypnogogia (26 May 2020)

Hi @oscar , those Apistos are lovely looking fish.  What sort of water changes do you do with them, as I was reading only about 15% per week?


----------



## dw1305 (27 May 2020)

Hi all, 





hypnogogia said:


> What sort of water changes do you do with them, as I was reading only about 15% per week?


I've kept a few different _Apistogramma spp. _and I've always changed about 10%  a day.  I've never had any problems with this. 

Because I'm away from <"some of the tanks for extended periods"> when I come back I just change a larger volume of water until they come back into my datum conductivity range. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## oscar (5 Jun 2020)

Sacha123 said:


> Hi Oscar, what is your final stocking list for the tank? In my AS600 I have 12 ember tetras, 8 green neons, 8 otos and 2 honey gouramis. I’m pretty sure this is heavily overstocked, but the tank is so heavily planted I hardly get to see any of the fish half the time. I’m probably going to have to give a few fish back to the lfs...



I have ......6 green neon tetras/ 10 rosy tetras/ 1 ammano shrimp/ 2 ottos and one Male apisto macamester ...


----------



## oscar (5 Jun 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Hi @oscar , those Apistos are lovely looking fish.  What sort of water changes do you do with them, as I was reading only about 15% per week?


I do 50 percent weekly, is in tandem with what’s needed with using aquascaper all in one ferts.. I’m hoping to get a female apisto for my Male, as female jumped out a while ago.. 

Oscar


----------



## oscar (5 Jun 2020)

Ive been getting some green/blue algae on my substrate/sand foreground. Ive read this can at times be down to having to much flow. To combat this I have removed my hydro Korallia  circulation 1600 pump, as seen some comments this can be the culprit/ I did add this around a week or so before the dreaded algae first developed.
Other reasons could be down to overfeeding/poor water changes/lighting to high.....ALL these I keep in check, no change over the past  4/5 months......

I’m hoping with the removal of the pump/ times will change. I did take out all algae I could find. Does seem to be appearing here or there again on substrate/sand...but will give it a week or so/up water changes even more/ dim lights perhaps a bit....and HOPE, removing pump had done the trick.

Any other advice etc..greatly appreciate as always


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jun 2020)

double post sorry


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jun 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Here’s one fantastic product; doesn’t kill any livestock and removed all the cyano from my father worst infested tank in 2 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscar (6 Jun 2020)

Thanks CooKieS.....just ordered, I’ll let you know how it performs /reviews great


----------



## oscar (8 Jul 2020)

Well the ultra life finally arrived last week. Dosed as per advised and it really works, at least a 75% vanished from soil surface....hopefully over the next few days it completely has disappeared.
As said above i took out extra pump, but added it again as when giving this product you have to increase circulation/ so the 1600 is more than capable of that.

I dont think it was the extra flow that made it appear in first instance, when you google/  it can be a multitude of things that can cause it/and as said i do keep up with maintenance etc.....

Okay signing off.... Ill update end of this week..AND a big thanks to CooKieS, for recommending it


----------



## jaypeecee (8 Jul 2020)

Hi @oscar

It is good to get feedback about _Ultralife BGSSR_ directly from someone who has put it to the test. And it appears to have been a great success for you. It was just a month since you first mentioned signs of BGA/Cyano. Did you happen to get any photos of the Cyano so we can see how bad it was? Or, can you describe it? Had it formed blue-green slimy sheets? Had you tried to physically remove it using a siphon, tongs or other tools?

TIA.

JPC


----------



## CooKieS (8 Jul 2020)

oscar said:


> Well the ultra life finally arrived last week. Dosed as per advised and it really works, at least a 75% vanished from soil surface....hopefully over the next few days it completely has disappeared.
> As said above i took out extra pump, but added it again as when giving this product you have to increase circulation/ so the 1600 is more than capable of that.
> 
> I dont think it was the extra flow that made it appear in first instance, when you google/  it can be a multitude of things that can cause it/and as said i do keep up with maintenance etc.....
> ...



glad it worked for you too. 

my dad’s 180liters tank was literally infested with cyano, after 2 weekS of treatment with ultra life, it’s all gone...and it never came back, that stuff is very effective.


----------



## jaypeecee (8 Jul 2020)

Hi @CooKieS


CooKieS said:


> my dad’s 180liters tank was literally infested with cyano, after 2 weekS of treatment with ultra life, it’s all gone...and it never came back, that stuff is very effective.



When your father was treating his tank with _Ultralife BGSSR_, were any of the plants and/or inhabitants affected by this treatment? What happened to the Cyano/BGA? Did it just wither away such that it could be physically removed?

TIA.

JPC


----------



## CooKieS (8 Jul 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @CooKieS
> 
> 
> When your father was treating his tank with _Ultralife BGSSR_, were any of the plants and/or inhabitants affected by this treatment? What happened to the Cyano/BGA? Did it just wither away such that it could be physically removed?
> ...



no dead fish, no dead snails,  no dead plants.

Bga has gone black and then just disappeared, then he made an big WC like 70%.


----------



## oscar (9 Jul 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @oscar
> 
> It is good to get feedback about _Ultralife BGSSR_ directly from someone who has put it to the test. And it appears to have been a great success for you. It was just a month since you first mentioned signs of BGA/Cyano. Did you happen to get any photos of the Cyano so we can see how bad it was? Or, can you describe it? Had it formed blue-green slimy sheets? Had you tried to physically remove it using a siphon, tongs or other tools?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no photos were taken. I would describe it as in early stages, was creeping over tropica soil, slowly spreading. It was also in patches growing on my juniper wood/and elephant skin rock. I would siphon it off, but would reappear/as quickly as i removed. It would be light green/blue tinge to it, if left I’m sure would have been on mass/as you say sheet like.......My journey below on the dreaded BGA

I gave dose per instructions obviously per tank volume, the following day you could see minimal change/48hrs after dose given, you could then see a marked change...ON soil you could see had disappeared in places. As per recommendations i gave another dose at this time, following day.....ALL gone on soil and juniper wood...Then day later “today” all gone on rocks, hard to see any left whatsoever......I’ll leave tank for another 3/4 days.....as some people say can take several weeks to clear. Ill do a 50 percent water change in 3/4 days, and hopefully fingers crossed that’s it....


----------



## oscar (24 Oct 2020)

Hi guys,
Need some advice on picture, some sort of algae perhaps?! Had it for some time on the moss, thought cutting back moss would help, but seems to attach itself.
Again any help much appreciated.

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (30 Oct 2020)

Hi Guys,
Just a little update, I removed the larger piece of elephant stone/ added a couple extra smaller pieces. Planted some more buce red, things seem to be coming along okay at moment. I added some netrile snails/ shrimp seems to be helping with whatever was on moss.
Apart from breaking lily pipe , the reason for the DIY fix..ordered another so hopefully will be here soonish.

c ya.   Oscar.


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Nov 2020)

Love the texture on those stones  I feel your pain on the breaking glassware, broke 2 pieces recently.


----------



## oscar (8 Nov 2020)

Hi guys I’m just pondering how my stocking levels are, perhaps be able to add something else. I have x10 rosy tetras/ x1 apisto macmaster male/ x2 netrile snails and x2 otocinclus .
I was thinking corys, perhaps pushing it a bit🤪 I am running a external more than x10 the filtration needed for my 100 litre...
Any thoughts on what if able , that I could possible add?!?

cheers.  Oscar 👍


----------



## oscar (28 Nov 2020)

Not sure if i have an issue with Freddy my apisto male. He as picture shows seems to be spending time lying/hovering over either the sand or rock.

Any thoughts?? 

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (18 Dec 2020)

Unfortunately we losses Freddy, he was a great little character .... sadly missed.
I’ve attached a couple new pictures, changed hardscape slightly / smaller stones left side of tank. 
see ya.... Oscar.


----------



## oscar (30 Dec 2020)

Hi guys,
I wish everyone a fantastic new year, even though will be much confide/less known as others 😁
Again i have moved some aquascape, BUT is the last time.

I think i need a black background, did see one in aquarium gardens...Ada make?!?!

See you all in the new year 🙋‍♂️


----------



## oscar (23 Jan 2021)

Moved my lily pipes to other side of tank, less distracting I think 🤔 .I also added some tropica capsules in sand/ soil just for a boost, as I already add all in one fert.
Was also thinking perhaps to move sand, to soil?! any advice/ comments most welcome.
Happy weekend guys 👍


----------



## oscar (12 Mar 2021)

Was inclined to re - scape, last minute decision decided to expand sand area/ add more plants.
What do you guys think, seems to have given more depth...happy - ish for now🤔

Oscar


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Mar 2021)

Looks good👍


----------



## oscar (3 Aug 2021)

So a few months have past, plants seems to be establishing themselves in tank/ background needs trimming or it gets pretty invasive.

Hope all you guys are doing well ,

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (7 Aug 2021)

Whole tank/ cabinet view, aquascaper 600 still to me is a lovely footprint of tank. Just a pity it seems you can’t get your hands on them any longer online ?!?! 
have a great weekend everyone,

Oscar


----------



## Ady34 (7 Aug 2021)

oscar said:


> Whole tank/ cabinet view, aquascaper 600 still to me is a lovely footprint of tank. Just a pity it seems you can’t get your hands on them any longer online ?!?!
> have a great weekend everyone,
> 
> Oscar


They have rebranded as D-D and are available again. The price has increased slightly and significantly for ‘premium’ cabinet colour choices.
Cheerio,


----------



## RPackman (7 Aug 2021)

I love that viewing angle


oscar said:


> Whole tank/ cabinet view


----------



## oscar (19 Aug 2021)

Hi guys,
Large water change also created larger sand area/ replaced it at the same time.
I’m also now carrying out water changes using a pump/ hose, soooo much easier than carrying buckets of water…. I should have done it years ago 🙄👍

Oscar.


----------



## oscar (19 Aug 2021)

Photos attached this time😊


----------



## Libba (19 Aug 2021)

Beautiful scape. I love the rocks you've used.


----------



## oscar (2 Oct 2021)

Water changes so much easier with DIY hoses/ heater ‘holder’ 😆 and small pump.
Happy days no more sore back for me 👌


----------



## oscar (6 Nov 2021)

Hi guys,
I’ve changed the lay out, what do you guys think?! Also much appreciated would be any ideas on next fish?! I only have x3 amino shrimp/ x 3 black neon tetras/ and a couple of snails.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Nov 2021)

oscar said:


> Hi guys,
> I’ve changed the lay out, what do you guys think?! Also much appreciated would be any ideas on next fish?! I only have x3 amino shrimp/ x 3 black neon tetras/ and a couple of snails.



Looking good @oscar

More Black Neon Tetras to form a school and Pygmy Corydoras for the substrate level? All out Brazilian fish.


----------



## oscar (29 Nov 2021)

Hi guys,
I ended up going in by local dobbies, lovely juvenile black ruby barbs… YES, ended up purchasing x6 . 
Photo not the best, still can’t seem to get correct settings for iPhone 11. Was during feeding time/ but colours already starting to show.

Hope you all taking care/ safe, anybody else’s fences blown down 😆😆


----------

